# Hello from Marius



## mchamberlin (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all! Found out about this forum after follow the vlogs of Daniel James for a while. I'm surprised I didn't find it sooner. I hope to learn a lot here! 

A little about myself; I'm Marius Chamberlin. I play the violin and I'm a conservatory student at Baldwin Wallace studying for a Bachelor's in Music Composition. I've been interested in music as a career for about 7 or 8 years now, but I've been involved in music pretty much my entire life. Some of my favorite composers include Beethoven, Zimmer, Tchaikovsky, Williams, and Jablonsky.

Again, hello to all, and I can't wait to find out what this forum has to offer o-[][]-o


----------



## Scrianinoff (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k35dUj5kG90


----------



## amzee75 (Oct 5, 2012)

hi welcome to the fourm


----------



## PMortise (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Marius! I know a couple of folks who graduated from BW "back in the day". Not me though - I just hang out on campus from time to time. :wink: 

In my experience on this forum I've found many talented, knowledgable and generously helpful folks. I'm sure you will too!

Paul


----------



## amzee75 (Oct 6, 2012)

YUP

http://www.centplay.com/affiliate/games_4320/


----------



## amzee75 (Oct 6, 2012)

ohh good


----------



## amzee75 (Oct 8, 2012)

o/~


----------



## Scrianinoff (Oct 8, 2012)

amzee75 @ Sun 07 Oct said:


> ohh good


?



amzee75 @ Mon 08 Oct said:


> o/~


??


----------

